

Female Programmers: Read This Book - baha_man
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2008/06/female-programmers-read-this-book.html

======
rubymaverick
I have read "That's not what I meant!" a couple times in college, it was
actually part of the reading for a required course. It was an extremely eye
opening experience for me, and would highly suggest anyone out there read it
before you waste time feeling frustrated with the opposite sex because of
inherit linguistic differences. Good article Giles, I completely agree the
lack of female programmers to be a HUGE problem. I have the privilege to work
with some female programmers and they are great programmers, and bring a
dynamic to the team that just wouldn't be there without them. Diversity is a
necessary part of any good organization.

